# caterman boat



## sammy33 (Mar 17, 2010)

looking for a new boat thought about a caterman never ben on one heard good things and bad I fish out of the big bend in north florida,suwannee steinhatchee any thoughts?


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 17, 2010)

I own a 25' WorldCat and will never own another mono-hull boat. Go for a sea-trial in one when there's a decent chop & you'll be hooked!


----------



## saltydave (Mar 17, 2010)

Drift in a good chop and you'll be sick!   




But if you fish on ancher,you will love it!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 17, 2010)

My department is in the process of purchasing an Ameracat 27. These boats are awesome! Built in Ft Pierce. Went over there a couple of weeks ago & met the guys, looked at how they build them etc. Also hooked up w/a St Lucie Co. Deputy who gave us a wet test in his 27' patrol boat. Amazing ride in some really rough water. Fairly shallow draft for a 27'. The area we'll be using this boat is the area you referred to, from Suwannee to Steinhatchee, inshore & offshore. 
You can check them out at ameracat.com. Have a couple of videos showing performance.


----------



## d-a (Mar 19, 2010)

saltydave said:


> Drift in a good chop and you'll be sick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would it make you sick? 

d-a


----------



## Capt Hoop (Mar 19, 2010)

I own a 26 Glacier bay and have no desire to ever get another boat. In my 68 years on this earth I have owned several boast and The ride of this is the best feature amongst many other plus factors.


----------



## wilslc (Mar 20, 2010)

*Cats are good - They taste like chicken*

I have a TwinVee Baycat 19 that is an awesome inshore boat.  I have also taken it offshore on the Atlantic side on calm days.  The only downside that I have experienced is that it does roll more than a v-hull is you are taking waves broadside.  Under power it will take waves like a v-hull twice its size.

I bought the boat so that I could take my elderly father and disabled uncle out with on a stable and dependable platform.  I have not been disappointed.


----------



## d-a (Mar 20, 2010)

wilslc said:


> I have a TwinVee Baycat 19 that is an awesome inshore boat.  I have also taken it offshore on the Atlantic side on calm days.  The only downside that I have experienced is that it does roll more than a v-hull is you are taking waves broadside.  Under power it will take waves like a v-hull twice its size.
> 
> I bought the boat so that I could take my elderly father and disabled uncle out with on a stable and dependable platform.  I have not been disappointed.



I havent been on the smaller cats, but all the 26-33's Ive fished on roll less than a true offshore boat with a Deep V hull.

d-a


----------



## d-a (Mar 20, 2010)

Capt Hoop said:


> I own a 26 Glacier bay and have no desire to ever get another boat. In my 68 years on this earth I have owned several boast and The ride of this is the best feature amongst many other plus factors.



Nice ride, very easy on the back.

d-a


----------



## Ole Dog (Mar 20, 2010)

Capt Hoop said:


> I own a 26 Glacier bay and have no desire to ever get another boat. In my 68 years on this earth I have owned several boast and The ride of this is the best feature amongst many other plus factors.




My 70 year old father and I went out with Hoop around 90 miles chasing tuna and his boat rides very nice. We drifted around a floating rig in big chop, casting poppers and fighting tunas. It was stable drifting and taking b ig waves under power.


----------



## saltydave (Mar 20, 2010)

d-a said:


> Why would it make you sick?
> 
> d-a





When your sideways to a wave,it bounces both sides of the boat.One wave,two bounces and it can be very uncomfortable if the waves are close together.I still wouldnt mind having one because of the smooth ride.If I was going to drift,I would use a sea ancher tied to the ancher cleat to keep the bow into the waves.


----------



## Capt Hoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Salty Dave

Do not know what boat you were drift fishing on and what the seas were but my boat is more comfortable than all the others I have had. Another plus factor of the Glacier Bay is the safe, high gunnels.


----------



## saltydave (Mar 21, 2010)

Capt Hoop said:


> Salty Dave
> 
> Do not know what boat you were drift fishing on and what the seas were but my boat is more comfortable than all the others I have had. Another plus factor of the Glacier Bay is the safe, high gunnels.



Never fished in a Glacier Bay but I have often heard,and read, that they are the ultimate Cat compared to most.It would be my choice if I was in the market and still had money.


----------



## Capt Hoop (Mar 21, 2010)

I think the very best catameran boat built today is the Freeman. I have seen many of them and they are superior to all others I have seen. Bill Freeman's workmanship and detail is his own personal statement and the ride has all others beat.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 21, 2010)

Capt Hoop said:


> I think the very best catameran boat built today is the Freeman. I have seen many of them and they are superior to all others I have seen. Bill Freeman's workmanship and detail is his own personal statement and the ride has all others beat.



If it's not the best, it's dang sure top three. I rode on a bunch of cats, including World Cats and GB's, none of them made me want to run out and buy one. Then I fished on Mike Ellis's  (Relentless) Freeman. When I get another big cc, the Freeman will be on a very short list.


----------

